# 27 weeks with pain in my vagina!



## rajnin

I'm 27 weeks and after a normal day I felt slight heavy ness down below, went for a pee and since then my vagina hurts! It's more the bones and feels like I've been kicked or punched there! 

It's the first time I have felt it and am getting worried although I can feel the baby move too.

Anyone else felt this? Will be calling my doc tmrw if it keeps up


----------



## snuggles82

your baby is probably turned head down, so yes there is more pressure on your vagina. It can actually get swollen and ache. As you get closer to your due date your hips expand to make room for the baby to make his/her way down the birth canal which can be quite painful as well and make your back hurt along with everything else. With my DD he was turned and ready to go starting at about 27 weeks. 
Welcome to third tri!!! I hope it eases up for you for a little bit at least.


----------



## rajnin

Thank you!
I'm finding when I walk it feels sore & hurts to and it feels like my bones are hurting down below! 

How long is this supposed to last? I understand its my body adapting but would like to know for how long is normal


----------



## Lamont

you could also have SPD which feels like your very badly bruised and had a kick in where ur leg joint and pelvis is... which means physio - but pain wont go away until baby is here sadly! SPD can cause you to have crutches if it gets really bad! you should speak to your MW/Doctor about it


----------



## xXDeetsXx

For the last week ive been walking around like someones kicked me in the growler :cry: Ive adopted a cowboy type walk to help. Ive also had severe hip pains at night...i hope it doesnt last until the peanuts born :wacko:

x


----------



## rajnin

SPD I just read about it. :-(
I have had this pain on & off all night! Will be calling my OB office as soon as they open! As long as it doesn't effect baby ill deal with the pain just worrying now as I'm so uncomfortable and I still have 3 months to go!


----------



## lmp1505768

I have SPD, sounds like this to me, if it doesn't disappear after a few days. I have found that while it doesn't resolve it, Tylenol actually helped a bit a first. Now its getting a little rough, but im hoping doc will prescribe something stronger at my next appointment :)


----------



## rajnin

Thanks ladies.
I've just come back from seeing my OB
I dont have SPD and the pain has gone from between my legs, but I'm just having super pressure on my lower tummy which extends to my bum

Seems my baby is bigger than average for 27 weeks and the head is right down so that's what's causing all the pressure & pain. Doc checked my cervix was closed just to make sure and all okay.

So looks like I just need to take panadol and rest and he will check me again next week. His main concern was I wasnt going into preterm labour.


----------



## Lamont

Glad all went ok for you!


----------

